# Fantacalcio 2015/2016



## MrPeppez (6 Agosto 2015)

Allora replichiamo quest'anno?

Io ci sono

1) MrPeppez


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (6 Agosto 2015)

Anche io


----------



## Tic (6 Agosto 2015)

Mi piacerebbe partecipare ma non ho mai capito come svolgete le aste


----------



## mrsmit (6 Agosto 2015)

Tic ha scritto:


> Mi piacerebbe partecipare ma non ho mai capito come svolgete le aste



mi associo, vorrei capire anche io.


----------



## forzaplus44 (7 Agosto 2015)

Voglio partecipare anche io

Forzaplus44


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (7 Agosto 2015)

Tic ha scritto:


> Mi piacerebbe partecipare ma non ho mai capito come svolgete le aste



.


----------



## Fedeshi (9 Agosto 2015)

Ci sono anch'io


----------



## Fabriman94 (9 Agosto 2015)

Mi iscrivo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Agosto 2015)

Ci sono ma non organizzo


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (9 Agosto 2015)

Tic ha scritto:


> Mi piacerebbe partecipare ma non ho mai capito come svolgete le aste



idem


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (10 Agosto 2015)

[MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] [MENTION=1279]Tic[/MENTION] [MENTION=2157]mrsmit[/MENTION] [MENTION=826]forzaplus44[/MENTION] [MENTION=1063]28Maggio2003[/MENTION] [MENTION=1400]Fedeshi[/MENTION] [MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION] [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] [MENTION=1669]DinastiaMaldini[/MENTION] 

Ragazzi, allora facciamo anche il fantacalcio come e' stato fatto l'anno scorso, ovvero su fantagazzetta o solamente quello su Sky che e' stato organizzato qui?: http://www.milanworld.net/gruppo-milanworld-fantascudetto-2015-2016-a-vt30930.html#post784323


----------



## MrPeppez (10 Agosto 2015)

Io su fantagazzetta lo farei, su Sky no


----------



## Fabriman94 (10 Agosto 2015)

Fantagazzetta.


----------



## mr.wolf (10 Agosto 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, allora facciamo anche il fantacalcio come e' stato fatto l'anno scorso, ovvero su fantagazzetta o solamente quello su Sky che e' stato organizzato qui?: http://www.milanworld.net/gruppo-milanworld-fantascudetto-2015-2016-a-vt30930.html#post784323


si possono fare tutti e due perchè quello su Sky è solo un gruppo privato che non richiede tempo per essere gestito


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (10 Agosto 2015)

mr.wolf ha scritto:


> si possono fare tutti e due perchè quello su Sky è solo un gruppo privato che non richiede tempo per essere gestito



Sisi, infatti ho chiesto se volevamo farli entrambi


----------



## Tic (11 Agosto 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Sisi, infatti ho chiesto se volevamo farli entrambi



Per me è uguale, preferirei Fantagazzetta però


----------



## carlocarlo (11 Agosto 2015)

Anche io sarei disponibile, ma vorrei capire le aste come si svolgono


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Agosto 2015)

[MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] organizzi tu? Illuminaci


----------



## MrPeppez (11 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] organizzi tu? Illuminaci



Se mi dite chi siamo e mi lasciate le mail faccio io su fantagazzetta.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Agosto 2015)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Se mi dite chi siamo e mi lasciate le mail faccio io su fantagazzetta.


Intendo per le rose? Aste? L'anno scorso fu un bel casino...


----------



## MrPeppez (11 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Intendo per le rose? Aste? L'anno scorso fu un bel casino...



Se mi date un giorno per organizzarmi penso a come fare. Intanto chi saremmo sicuri?


----------



## Tic (11 Agosto 2015)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Se mi date un giorno per organizzarmi penso a come fare. Intanto chi saremmo sicuri?



Presente


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (11 Agosto 2015)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Se mi dite chi siamo e mi lasciate le mail faccio io su fantagazzetta.



Io ci sono.


----------



## Fedeshi (13 Agosto 2015)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Se mi date un giorno per organizzarmi penso a come fare. Intanto chi saremmo sicuri?



Ci sono.


----------



## davoreb (13 Agosto 2015)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Se mi date un giorno per organizzarmi penso a come fare. Intanto chi saremmo sicuri?



io ci sono


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (14 Agosto 2015)

Se c'è posto ci sono anche io


----------



## Jaqen (16 Agosto 2015)

Fanta gazza, organizzato come lo ha fatto Luca, sistemiamo un po' il discorso aste e siamo in bomba


----------



## MrPeppez (18 Agosto 2015)

Ragazzi purtroppo sono pieno di impegni e tra l'altro mi si è bruciato il modem dopo un temporale, devo passare per quest'anno al fantacalcio.


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (19 Agosto 2015)

Io sono interessato ma non ho capito come funzione per le aste


----------



## Louis Gara (19 Agosto 2015)

Dato che generalmente partecipano in molti, le aste sono sempre un casino.

Le soluzioni sono 3 imho:

1) aste sul topic come l'anno scorso (pessima scelta, andò tutto bene ma fu un casino totale)
2) aste sul sito di fantagazzetta (più difficile da tenere sotto controllo)
3) niente aste, ognuno ha un tot di fantamilioni e si sceglie i giocatori, e più partecipanti possono avere gli stessi giocatori.


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (19 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Dato che generalmente partecipano in molti, le aste sono sempre un casino.
> 
> Le soluzioni sono 3 imho:
> 
> ...



Se dipendesse da me sceglierei la terza opzione perchè mi permetterebbe di essere sicuro di poter partecipare nonostante gli impegni


----------



## Louis Gara (19 Agosto 2015)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Se dipendesse da me sceglierei la terza opzione perchè mi permetterebbe di essere sicuro di poter partecipare nonostante gli impegni



Anche per me, ma molti ( [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]) facevano muro


----------



## Angstgegner (19 Agosto 2015)

Se c'è un posticino quest'anno ci sono anch'io


----------



## davoreb (19 Agosto 2015)

Io le rifarei sul topic, l'anno scorso non mi e sembrato così incasinato.


----------



## Louis Gara (19 Agosto 2015)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Io le rifarei sul topic, l'anno scorso non mi e sembrato così incasinato.



L'incasinamento deriva dal fatto che uno deve organizzare tutto. Dubito ci sia


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Agosto 2015)

Secondo me la prima soluzione è la migliore però non può organizzarla uno soltanto, la seconda invece è scorretta perché il tasto più veloce all'ultimo secondo(dato che sul sito le aste sono a tempo) si aggiudica il calciatore, mentre la terza opzione proprio non mi piace. Per la prima soluzione, ad esempio, potremmo fare che ognuno cura un ruolo.


----------



## davoreb (19 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> L'incasinamento deriva dal fatto che uno deve organizzare tutto. Dubito ci sia





Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Secondo me la prima soluzione è la migliore però non può organizzarla uno soltanto, la seconda invece è scorretta perché il tasto più veloce all'ultimo secondo(dato che sul sito le aste sono a tempo) si aggiudica il calciatore, mentre la terza opzione proprio non mi piace. Per la prima soluzione, ad esempio, potremmo fare che ognuno cura un ruolo.



sono d'accordo... ma per me va bene anche quella a tempo.

altrimenti io posso organizzare l'asta per un ruolo.

con la terza soluzione rischiamo di avere tutti squadre quasi identiche.


----------



## Isao (20 Agosto 2015)

Niente? Io a certe condizioni partecipo..


----------



## Superdinho80 (21 Agosto 2015)

partecipo


----------



## Superdinho80 (21 Agosto 2015)

Comunque l opzione 3 non mi piace per nulla, l asta si deve fare..


----------



## Jaqen (21 Agosto 2015)

La terza opzione di Vinz è comunque la più semplice. Volendo ci possiamo dare dei parametri tipo, 24 giocatori 5 devono essere under21  ma comunque è più veloce...


----------



## Renegade (21 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Secondo me la prima soluzione è la migliore però non può organizzarla uno soltanto, la seconda invece è scorretta perché il tasto più veloce all'ultimo secondo(dato che sul sito le aste sono a tempo) si aggiudica il calciatore, mentre la terza opzione proprio non mi piace. Per la prima soluzione, ad esempio, potremmo fare che ognuno cura un ruolo.



La voce della ragione


----------



## mèuris (21 Agosto 2015)

Se non sono arrivato troppo tardi,mi iscrivo anche io. Per quanto riguarda le opzioni, secondo me la seconda sarebbe da evitare. Le altre due hanno entrambe una loro logica, quindi per me è indifferente. In linea di massima preferirei l'asta,ecco. Anche se immagino non sia facile farla qui nel topic.


----------



## Renegade (21 Agosto 2015)

mèuris ha scritto:


> Se non sono arrivato troppo tardi,mi iscrivo anche io. Per quanto riguarda le opzioni, secondo me la seconda sarebbe da evitare. Le altre due hanno entrambe una loro logica, quindi per me è indifferente. In linea di massima preferirei l'asta,ecco. Anche se immagino non sia facile farla qui nel topic.



Io sono ancora indeciso, in caso è ancora tutto aperto. La confusione del meccanismo non mi ispirerebbe troppo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> La voce della ragione


Se partecipi, partecipo anche io


----------



## Therealsalva (21 Agosto 2015)

Se non sono in vacanza il giorno dell'asta (se la facciamo) ci sarei anche io!


----------



## Fabriman94 (24 Agosto 2015)

Ma si fa si o no?


----------



## Fedeshi (1 Settembre 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Ma si fa si o no?



.


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Settembre 2015)

Ora che c'è la sosta abbiamo tutto il tempo, il problema è chi organizza..


----------



## Willy Wonka (1 Settembre 2015)

ragazzi se ci fosse ancora un posto libero io mi aggiungerei volentieri


----------



## Fedeshi (1 Settembre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> Ora che c'è la sosta abbiamo tutto il tempo, il problema è chi organizza..



Come vogliamo fare?.Ad asta o buste chiuse?


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Settembre 2015)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Come vogliamo fare?.Ad asta o buste chiuse?



buste chiuse come sarebbe?


----------



## Fabriman94 (1 Settembre 2015)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Come vogliamo fare?.Ad asta o buste chiuse?


Ad asta. A buste chiuse rovinerebbe tutto il divertimento e la bellezza nel fare il fanta.


----------



## Fedeshi (1 Settembre 2015)

Come si deve scolgere l'asta,come l'anno scorso?.


----------



## Fedeshi (2 Settembre 2015)

In cosa consiste la gestione dell'asta?.


----------



## Fedeshi (3 Settembre 2015)

Allora @Superdinho80 @Fabriman94,@Splendidi Incisivi @DinastiaMaldini @28Maggio2003 @Interista Diventi Pazzo @MrPeppez @Jaqen @Louis Gara @Angstgegner @Isao @davoreb @Willy Wonka @Therealsalva @mèuris @Renegade.

Facciamo così:

-se confermate tutti,dato che saremmo in 17,si fà a "giocatori multipli" (ossia 300 crediti ed ognuno compra chi gli pare a prezzo di quotazione)


-Fino a 12 giocatori facciamo con le aste e-bay di fantagazzetta che gestisce tutto lui e da quanto ho letto non si pone nemmeno il problema dell'offerta dell'ultimo secondo,inoltre potete impostare un tetto massimo di crediti per l'acquisto di un determinato giocatore in modo tale che se qualcuno rilancia e voi non siete al computer,il server incrementerà automaticamente la vostra offerta.Per capire meglio,leggete il quote.




> *Cos'è l'AUTOBID?*
> Lo spieghiamo con un esempio: offro 10 crediti per un calciatore, con autobid a 25. Significa che io offro 10, ma se qualcuno rilancia, dico al sistema di rilanciare al mio posto per superare l’offerta del mio concorrente. Ciò fino alla soglia massima di 25. Il sistema mi "impegnerà" 25 crediti, ad asta assegnata però scalerà solo quelli del prezzo effettivo, rendendomi la disponibilità degli altri crediti non spesi.




D'accordo!?,intanto date la conferma *defintiva *che partecipate.


----------



## Isao (3 Settembre 2015)

Ci sono. Credo sia essenziale già ora determinare le regole sul fantamercato. Soprattutto nel primo caso dovrebbe essere molto chiuso sennò diventa uma barzelletta.


----------



## Jaqen (3 Settembre 2015)

Io abbandono, buon fantacalcio


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (3 Settembre 2015)

Confermo la mia presenza


----------



## MrPeppez (3 Settembre 2015)

Io mi sono liberato un pò dagli impegni. Dalla prossima settimana comincerò a lavorare la mattina ma non penso sia un problema.

Quindi ci sono per 300 crediti e giocatori multipli.


----------



## Willy Wonka (3 Settembre 2015)

io ci sono ragazzi


----------



## mèuris (3 Settembre 2015)

Anche io confermo la partecipazione


----------



## davoreb (3 Settembre 2015)

io ci sono.


----------



## Louis Gara (3 Settembre 2015)

Io ci sono però solo con i 300 milioni fissi senza aste perchè nei prossimi giorni non starò abbastanza a casa


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Settembre 2015)

confermo


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Settembre 2015)

Per ora siamo 8 o 7 se facciamo l asta perché gara non vuole farla..io spero nel asta, e molto più bello, se abbiamo tutti gli stessi giocatori diventa noioso


----------



## Fedeshi (3 Settembre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> Per ora siamo 8 o 7 se facciamo l asta perché gara non vuole farla..io spero nel asta, e molto più bello, se abbiamo tutti gli stessi giocatori diventa noioso



Anche a me piacerebbe l'asta,però mi rendo conto che gli altri per varie cause non riescono a seguire tutto l'iter dell'asta.Comunque l'anno scorso era a Formula 1 o ad scontri diretti?.


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Settembre 2015)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Anche a me piacerebbe l'asta,però mi rendo conto che gli altri per varie cause non riescono a seguire tutto l'iter dell'asta.Comunque l'anno scorso era a Formula 1 o ad scontri diretti?.



giornate con scontri direttii


----------



## Fabriman94 (3 Settembre 2015)

Confermo la mia presenza, non vedo l'ora di giocare/vincere e stavolta faccio sul serio, non farò il Galliani del fantacalcio come gli anni precedenti spendendo tanto per niente.


----------



## Fedeshi (3 Settembre 2015)

1) @Isao
2) @Interista Diventi Pazzo
3) @Mr.Peppez
4) @Willy Wonka
5) @mèuris
6) @davoreb
7) @Louis Gara
8) @Superdinho80 
9) @Fedeshi
10) [MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION]


Manca uno è possiamo iniziare,sicuri di volerlo fare a giocatori multipli? O preferireste a buste chiuse per dare quel pepe in più? 

EDIT:

Ci siamo siamo pari ora volendo possiamo cominciare.


----------



## Fabriman94 (3 Settembre 2015)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> 1) @Isao
> 2) @Interista Diventi Pazzo
> 3) @Mr.Peppez
> 4) @Willy Wonka
> ...


Niente buste chiuse, non se ne parla proprio. Per me possiamo cominciare domani, cioè poco più di un'ora visto che la mezzanotte è vicina.


----------



## Fedeshi (3 Settembre 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Niente buste chiuse, non se ne parla proprio. Per me possiamo cominciare domani, cioè poco più di un'ora visto che la mezzanotte è vicina.



300 Crediti 3 Portieri,8 difensori,8 Centrocampisti,6 Attaccanti,siamo d'accordo?

-Bonus e Malus Fantagazzetta
-Voti Fantagazzetta
- 6 d'ufficio in caso di rivio oltre le 48 ore.
- Modificatori difesa,centrocampo,attacco.
-Non so se mettere il fattore campo,ma direi di no.


----------



## Fabriman94 (3 Settembre 2015)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> 300 Crediti 3 Portieri,8 difensori,8 Centrocampisti,6 Attaccanti,siamo d'accordo?
> 
> -Bonus e Malus Fantagazzetta
> -Voti Fantagazzetta
> ...


D'accordo su tutto, anche sul fattore campo.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (3 Settembre 2015)

Quindi come facciamo la rosa? Ad asta o usando il budget di 300 crediti, ci scegliamo i giocatori che vogliamo?


----------



## Fedeshi (3 Settembre 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Quindi come facciamo la rosa? Ad asta o usando il budget di 300 crediti, ci scegliamo i giocatori che vogliamo?



Budget 300 crediti.Cominciate a mettere le vostre email.


----------



## Louis Gara (3 Settembre 2015)

Le e-mail meglio mandartele in privato [MENTION=1400]Fedeshi[/MENTION]
Così non lasciamo dati 

Svuota la casella se hai messaggi archiviati così hai più spazio


----------



## Willy Wonka (4 Settembre 2015)

fedeshi ho provato a mandarti un pm con la mia mail ma mi da un errore dicendomi che mi mancano ancora tot messaggi per poter inviare dei pm, come possiamo ovviare al problema? 
comunque per me va bene tutto quello che si è stato deciso, chiedo solo che vengano specificate bene tempi e modalità delle sessioni di mercato successive a quella iniziale, grazie ciao


----------



## Louis Gara (4 Settembre 2015)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> fedeshi ho provato a mandarti un pm con la mia mail ma mi da un errore dicendomi che mi mancano ancora tot messaggi per poter inviare dei pm, come possiamo ovviare al problema?
> comunque per me va bene tutto quello che si è stato deciso, chiedo solo che vengano specificate bene tempi e modalità delle sessioni di mercato successive a quella iniziale, grazie ciao



Postala qui, magari sottospoiler.
Poi quando Fedeshi l'ha presa ti modifico il messaggio io


----------



## MrPeppez (4 Settembre 2015)

.
email ricevuta


----------



## Fedeshi (4 Settembre 2015)

Inviate le e-mail ad [MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION][MENTION=1425]Louis Gara[/MENTION] [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION],aspetto quelle di tutti gli altri.


----------



## Willy Wonka (4 Settembre 2015)

-

email ricevuta


----------



## Fabriman94 (4 Settembre 2015)

Email ricevuta ed invito accettato.


----------



## Fedeshi (4 Settembre 2015)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> perfetto louis ti ringrazio, eccola qui



E-mail [email protected]Isao,@Interista Diventi Pazzo,@mèuris,@davoreb,@Superdinho80.inviatemi le vostre e-mail.


----------



## Willy Wonka (4 Settembre 2015)

email ricevuta e accettato invito


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (4 Settembre 2015)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> E-mail [email protected]Isao,@Interista Diventi Pazzo,@mèuris,@davoreb,@Superdinho80.inviatemi le vostre e-mail.



Ti ho mandato l'mp


----------



## mèuris (4 Settembre 2015)

[MENTION=1400]Fedeshi[/MENTION] non posso inviarti la mail per messaggio privato, perché -mi dice- non arrivo a 150 messaggi. Se vuoi posso scrivertela anche qui


----------



## Fedeshi (4 Settembre 2015)

mèuris ha scritto:


> @Fedeshi non posso inviarti la mail per messaggio privato, perché -mi dice- non arrivo a 150 messaggi. Se vuoi posso scrivertela anche qui



Scrivila qui. E-mail inviata ad [MENTION=1388]Interista Diventi Pazzo[/MENTION].


----------



## davoreb (4 Settembre 2015)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> E-mail [email protected]Isao,@Interista Diventi Pazzo,@mèuris,@davoreb,@Superdinho80.inviatemi le vostre e-mail.



mandata


----------



## mèuris (4 Settembre 2015)

.

e mail ricevuta


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (4 Settembre 2015)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> E-mail inviata ad [MENTION=1388]Interista Diventi Pazzo[/MENTION].



Si puo iniziare a fare la squadra, giusto?


----------



## MrPeppez (4 Settembre 2015)

Invito accettato.


----------



## Fedeshi (4 Settembre 2015)

e-mail inviatei.Chi manca?.


----------



## mèuris (4 Settembre 2015)

Invito accettato


----------



## Louis Gara (4 Settembre 2015)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> e-mail inviatei.Chi manca?.


 [MENTION=134]Isao[/MENTION] e [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] credo


----------



## Fedeshi (4 Settembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> @Isao e @Superdinho80 credo



Ho controllato,non manca nessuno,devono solo accettare l'email e possiamo cominciare.


----------



## Louis Gara (4 Settembre 2015)

Bene


----------



## Isao (4 Settembre 2015)

Il mercato molto chiuso e le formazioni invisibili, secondo me.


----------



## Fedeshi (4 Settembre 2015)

Isao ha scritto:


> Il mercato molto chiuso e le formazioni invisibili, secondo me.



Il mercato va da adesso,fino a poco prima che comincino le partite del prossimo sabato,poi se ne riparla a gennaio.
[MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION],e-mail inviata.


----------



## Isao (4 Settembre 2015)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Il mercato va da adesso,fino a poco prima che comincino le partite del prossimo sabato,poi se ne riparla a gennaio.



PErfetto. Altre leghe tengono il mercato sempre aperto.


----------



## Fedeshi (4 Settembre 2015)

Isao ha scritto:


> PErfetto. Altre leghe tengono il mercato sempre aperto.



Facessi così,si potrebbbero venir a creare delle rose squilibrate,perchè poi uno pensa: "vabbe tanto che me frega lo posso sostituire quando voglio".


----------



## Fabriman94 (4 Settembre 2015)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Facessi così,si potrebbbero venir a creare delle rose squilibrate,perchè poi uno pensa: "vabbe tanto che me frega lo posso sostituire quando voglio".


Non ho capito il mercato, mi dà l'opzione per acquistare chiunque. Ma c'è allora il rischio dei doppioni? Possiamo acquistare già da adesso? Se trovo certi giocatori è perchè non sono stati presi da altri?


----------



## Fedeshi (4 Settembre 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Non ho capito il mercato, mi dà l'opzione per acquistare chiunque. Ma c'è allora il rischio dei doppioni? Possiamo acquistare già da adesso? Se trovo certi giocatori è perchè non sono stati presi da altri?



Possiamo avere doppioni,il mercato inizierà non appena Superdinho80 accetta l'invito.


----------



## Willy Wonka (4 Settembre 2015)

io vincolerei anche il numero di cambi nel mercato di gennaio. non più di un tot prefissato sennò poi è una farsa con 10 squadre uguali.


----------



## Fedeshi (4 Settembre 2015)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> io vincolerei anche il numero di cambi nel mercato di gennaio. non più di un tot prefissato sennò poi è una farsa con 10 squadre uguali.



Con 300 crediti farsi una squadra uguale e impossibile,gli attacanti top hanno delle quotazioni assurde.


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Settembre 2015)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Il mercato va da adesso,fino a poco prima che comincino le partite del prossimo sabato,poi se ne riparla a gennaio.
> [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION],e-mail inviata.



Non mi è arrivato nulla


----------



## Fedeshi (4 Settembre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> Non mi è arrivato nulla



Prova adesso.


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Settembre 2015)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Prova adesso.



nemmeno ora..ma dove la invii, sicuro che hai l email giusta?


----------



## Fedeshi (4 Settembre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> nemmeno ora..ma dove la invii, sicuro che hai l email giusta?



Sicuro,vedi se è nella posta indesiderata.


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (4 Settembre 2015)

Scusate il ritardo ma non ho avuto tempo di collegarmi fino ad oggi.
Comunque visti i troppi impegni abbandono.


----------



## Fedeshi (4 Settembre 2015)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Scusate il ritardo ma non ho avuto tempo di collegarmi fino ad oggi.
> Comunque visti i troppi impegni abbandono.



A te avevo inviato l'email?.


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Settembre 2015)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Sicuro,vedi se è nella posta indesiderata.



magari è colpa mia, non ho pc e sono con lo smart Phone, un attimo che controllo meglio accedendo da un altra parte


----------



## Fedeshi (5 Settembre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> magari è colpa mia, non ho pc e sono con lo smart Phone, un attimo che controllo meglio accedendo da un altra parte


Com'é finita?.


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Settembre 2015)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Com'é finita?.



allora, praticamente domani vado a ricaricare il cell e mi mettono la connessione che così navigo a velocità ridotta e non riesco nemmeno ad aprire msn per controllare la posta, il punto è che l email mi arrivavano direttamente nel cell e non c è traccia di questa qua, però da qui non posso controllare la posta indesiderata..


----------



## Fedeshi (5 Settembre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> allora, praticamente domani vado a ricaricare il cell e mi mettono la connessione che così navigo a velocità ridotta e non riesco nemmeno ad aprire msn per controllare la posta, il punto è che l email mi arrivavano direttamente nel cell e non c è traccia di questa qua, però da qui non posso controllare la posta indesiderata..



ok,facci sapere.


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Settembre 2015)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> ok,facci sapere.



era nella posta indesiderata, adesso possiamo iniziare


----------



## Angstgegner (5 Settembre 2015)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> .



Scusate ragazzi, ma non riesco a partecipare. Buon divertimento


----------



## Fedeshi (5 Settembre 2015)

Si comincia,mercato aperto. 300 crediti e quotazioni gazzetta dello sport.


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Settembre 2015)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Si comincia,mercato aperto. 300 crediti e quotazioni gazzetta dello sport.



Io ho messo già la formazione titolare pensando che fosse invisibile, non si può più togliere vero?


----------



## Fedeshi (5 Settembre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> Io ho messo già la formazione titolare pensando che fosse invisibile, non si può più togliere vero?



Ho messo le formazioni invisibili;mentre le rose sarannò visibili dopo la prima giornata,a mercato chiuso.


----------



## MrPeppez (5 Settembre 2015)

Rosa fatta


----------



## MrPeppez (5 Settembre 2015)

Si può fare un cambio?


----------



## Willy Wonka (5 Settembre 2015)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Si può fare un cambio?



penso che fino alla prima partita puoi fare tutti i cambi che vuoi ma non vorrei dire una sciocchezza. aspettiamo fedeshi per sicurezza.


----------



## Fedeshi (5 Settembre 2015)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Si può fare un cambio?



Puoi cambiare la tua rosa fino a poco prima che inizi la prossima giornata di campionato.


----------



## MrPeppez (5 Settembre 2015)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Puoi cambiare la tua rosa fino a poco prima che inizi la prossima giornata di campionato.



Ok 

Grazie ad entrambi


----------



## tifoso evorutto (5 Settembre 2015)

Oggi ho fatto l'asta, lega a 12
mi è venuta fuori questa formazione:

Tatarusano
(Bizzarri)
Avelar, Adnan, Alex Sandro
F. Anderson, Saponara, Candreva, Castro
Iguain, L. Adriano, D Zeko

Cosa ne dite?


----------



## Fedeshi (5 Settembre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Oggi ho fatto l'asta, lega a 12
> mi è venuta fuori questa formazione:
> 
> Tatarusano
> ...



Hai già vinto.


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Settembre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Oggi ho fatto l'asta, lega a 12
> mi è venuta fuori questa formazione:
> 
> Tatarusano
> ...



giochi da solo praticamente??


----------



## Fedeshi (5 Settembre 2015)

Preparatevi perchè ho messo anche la Champion's League (La coppa di lega per intenderci) .


----------



## tifoso evorutto (6 Settembre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> giochi da solo praticamente??



Ci sono anche altre squadre forti, Il mio principale rivale ha:

Buffon
Chiellini, Bonucci, Barzagli,
Hernanes, Pogba, Hamsik Bonaventura
Icardi, Destro, Bacca


----------



## Jaqen (6 Settembre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Oggi ho fatto l'asta, lega a 12
> mi è venuta fuori questa formazione:
> 
> Tatarusano
> ...



A me in 6 è venuta fuori questa:

Diegone
Peres Romagnoli Avelar
Pogba Pjanic Perotti Jajalo/Qaison
Bacca Paloschi Muriel

Ed è forse la squadra più forte.......o in panchina avete gente da 1 o.... in 12.... e hai una formazione così.....INSEGNAMI a fare l'asta!!!!


----------



## tifoso evorutto (6 Settembre 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> A me in 6 è venuta fuori questa:
> 
> Diegone
> Peres Romagnoli Avelar
> ...



Sono in una lega particolare, di stile manageriale, pertanto all'asta si hanno crediti diversi a seconda di quanto sei stato bravo a gestire la rosa gli anni precedenti 
in panchina ho Pavoletti, Zapata, Zaza, Menez, Poli, Romulo, Duncan e tutti i terzini del Milan

Comunque l'asta non è mai facile, alla fine perdo sempre qualche obiettivo, io volevo Icardi e Perisic,
in più mi ritrovo acquisti insensati, tipo Dambrosio che non capisco nemmeno io perchè ho preso, del resto la nostra asta dura 12 ore, è difficile rimanere lucidi


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Settembre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Ci sono anche altre squadre forti, Il mio principale rivale ha:
> 
> Buffon
> Chiellini, Bonucci, Barzagli,
> ...



questa è pure bella ma la tua è nettamente meglio imho, ma agli altri che è rimasto? ?


----------



## Fedeshi (8 Settembre 2015)

Come stanno andando le cose?,vi siete trovati bene con 300 crediti,oppure è stato troppo semplice?.


----------



## Louis Gara (8 Settembre 2015)

Per me vanno bene, nel senso che è abbastanza difficile. Se vuoi fare un attacco top ti sei già sfrusciato mezzo budget...


----------



## Superdinho80 (8 Settembre 2015)

Per me si poteva fare anche con meno, sarebbe stato più divertente, così non riesci a prendere tutti i più forti ma c'è la fai comunque a costruire uno squadrone


----------



## Fedeshi (8 Settembre 2015)

Volete ridurre i crediti a 250?.


----------



## MrPeppez (8 Settembre 2015)

Eh ormai non vale la pena secondo me, dover rifare la squadra...


----------



## Fabriman94 (8 Settembre 2015)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Eh ormai non vale la pena secondo me, dover rifare la squadra...


Vero, anch'io ho fatto già la rosa.


----------



## Louis Gara (8 Settembre 2015)

Quoto. Al massimo se la rifà solo Superdinho se pensa di poter fare lo squadrone


----------



## Superdinho80 (8 Settembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Quoto. Al massimo se la rifà solo Superdinho se pensa di poter fare lo squadrone



era per dire 
va bene così


----------



## Superdinho80 (8 Settembre 2015)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Volete ridurre i crediti a 250?.



nono..ormai abbiamo tutti le rose fatte, 300 crediti tutto sommato sono giusti, ne troppi ne pochi..era per rendere tutto ancora più difficile..


----------



## Superdinho80 (9 Settembre 2015)

Sai qual è il punto, io credo che dZeko a 30 lo abbiamo preso tutti, con meno soldi e meno possibilita di scelta la storia cambiava, magari potevi prendere un solo top per reparto..


----------



## Fedeshi (9 Settembre 2015)

D'accordo,si rimane così.


----------



## Fedeshi (12 Settembre 2015)

Ecco le regole per i modificatori (noi li abbiamo tutti)



```
http://leghe.fantagazzetta.com/guide-leghe-fantagazzetta/impostazioni-calcolo-modificatori
```


----------



## Louis Gara (12 Settembre 2015)

Ragazzi i link diretti metteteli dentro il code


----------



## Fedeshi (14 Settembre 2015)

Intanto porto a casa i primi 3 punti contro [MENTION=1245]davoreb[/MENTION] grazie al gol + Assist di Saponara.


----------



## Louis Gara (14 Settembre 2015)

Puoi calcolare la giornata?


----------



## Superdinho80 (14 Settembre 2015)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Intanto porto a casa i primi 3 punti contro [MENTION=1245]davoreb[/MENTION] grazie al gol + Assist di Saponara.



Ma la Samp che gioca oggi va calcolata nei punteggi giusto o prendono tutti sei?


----------



## Superdinho80 (14 Settembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Puoi calcolare la giornata?



aspe c'è la Samp che ho Muriello, non rovinarmi


----------



## Fedeshi (14 Settembre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> Ma la Samp che gioca oggi va calcolata nei punteggi giusto o prendono tutti sei?



Va calcolata nei punteggi perchè giocano entro le 48 ore.


----------



## Superdinho80 (14 Settembre 2015)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Va calcolata nei punteggi perchè giocano entro le 48 ore.



perfetto


----------



## Fedeshi (15 Settembre 2015)

Giornata calcolata!.


----------



## Willy Wonka (15 Settembre 2015)

nessun pareggio alla prima giornata


----------



## Fedeshi (15 Settembre 2015)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> nessun pareggio alla prima giornata



Io devo ringraziare Saponara,anche se avrei vinto comunque alla fine.


----------



## Louis Gara (15 Settembre 2015)

E Mr Peppez si prende la prima pettinata  Due sveglioni e tutti a casa


----------



## Superdinho80 (15 Settembre 2015)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Io devo ringraziare Saponara,anche se avrei vinto comunque alla fine.



Muriello decisivo col suo assist ieri, altrimenti pareggiavo


----------



## Superdinho80 (15 Settembre 2015)

Ma adesso è possibile vedere le rose di tutti o restano comunque invisibili??


----------



## Fedeshi (15 Settembre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> Ma adesso è possibile vedere le rose di tutti o restano comunque invisibili??



Adesso si possono vedere.


----------



## MrPeppez (16 Settembre 2015)

:fp:


----------



## Willy Wonka (17 Settembre 2015)

con il portiere polacco della roma infortunato Exile gioca senza portiere per un mese a meno di infortuni di marchetti o reina


----------



## Fedeshi (17 Settembre 2015)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> con il portiere polacco della roma infortunato Exile gioca senza portiere per un mese a meno di infortuni di marchetti o reina



Chi gioca senza portiere?.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (17 Settembre 2015)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> con il portiere polacco della roma infortunato Exile gioca senza portiere per un mese a meno di infortuni di marchetti o reina





Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Chi gioca senza portiere?.



Sta parlando del mio team, Exile. Purtroppo con l'infortunio del portiere giallorosso ora mi ritrovo con Berisha e Gabriel, ovvero due portieri che nelle rispettive squadre fanno panchina


----------



## Fedeshi (17 Settembre 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Sta parlando del mio team, Exile. Purtroppo con l'infortunio del portiere giallorosso ora mi ritrovo con Berisha e Gabriel, ovvero due portieri che nelle rispettive squadre fanno panchina



E perchè non hai preso tutti e tre portieri di una squadra sola?.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (17 Settembre 2015)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> E perchè non hai preso tutti e tre portieri di una squadra sola?.



Ho sbagliato infatti. Pazienza.


----------



## Fedeshi (17 Settembre 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Ho sbagliato infatti. Pazienza.



Non disperarti,alla fine questa la giochi in casa,quindi ti becchi già un +2 di fattore campo,ti basta fare un gol e gia sei in pari.


----------



## Louis Gara (17 Settembre 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Sta parlando del mio team, Exile. Purtroppo con l'infortunio del portiere giallorosso ora mi ritrovo con Berisha e Gabriel, ovvero due portieri che nelle rispettive squadre fanno panchina



Adriano, sei tu?


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (18 Settembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Adriano, sei tu?



Ho imparato dal Maestro


----------



## Fedeshi (19 Settembre 2015)

Pronti per la seconda giornata!?.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (19 Settembre 2015)

Secondo voi quali sono i siti più affidabili per le probabili formazioni?


----------



## Fedeshi (19 Settembre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Secondo voi quali sono i siti più affidabili per le probabili formazioni?


Fantagazzetta.Comunque: Saponara é un fenomeno,3 gol e due assist in quattro partite,mamma mia.


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Settembre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Secondo voi quali sono i siti più affidabili per le probabili formazioni?



sportmediaset


----------



## Willy Wonka (20 Settembre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Secondo voi quali sono i siti più affidabili per le probabili formazioni?



fantamagazine.com secondo me è il migliore di tutti


----------



## Willy Wonka (20 Settembre 2015)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Fantagazzetta.Comunque: Saponara é un fenomeno,3 gol e due assist in quattro partite,mamma mia.



se penso che l'abbiamo ceduto per 4 banane e giochiamo con honda sulla trequarti mi sale il male


----------



## Willy Wonka (21 Settembre 2015)

Che grande sfida contro ItalMilan, ce la siamo date di santa ragione!


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (21 Settembre 2015)

Ho notato che quando 2 giocatori non giocato e sono quindi senza voto, il sistema fa subentrare dalla panchina i primi due difensori, anche se i giocatori messi come titolari, che poi non hanno giocato, erano ad esempio un difensore e un centrocampista. Perche' ?


----------



## Fedeshi (21 Settembre 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Ho notato che quando 2 giocatori non giocato e sono quindi senza voto, il sistema fa subentrare dalla panchina i primi due difensori, anche se i giocatori messi come titolari, che poi non hanno giocato, erano ad esempio un difensore e un centrocampista. Perche' ?



Verifico subito.

EDIT: 

Fatto;ora dovrebbe funzionare.


----------



## Superdinho80 (21 Settembre 2015)

Abbiamo tutti dzeko, certo che proprio nessuna fantasia


----------



## davoreb (21 Settembre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> Abbiamo tutti dzeko, certo che proprio nessuna fantasia



Infatti a me non mi piace molto questo sistema, l'anno scorso mi è piaciuto di più (anche perché ero l'unico con Tevez e Toni in squadra)


----------



## tifoso evorutto (21 Settembre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> Abbiamo tutti dzeko, certo che proprio nessuna fantasia



l'ho anch'io nel mio fanta, solo io
per ora 2 partite due 5 senza gol


----------



## Louis Gara (21 Settembre 2015)

Salutate la capolista


----------



## Louis Gara (21 Settembre 2015)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Che grande sfida contro ItalMilan, ce la siamo date di santa ragione!



Un punticino ciascuno non fa male a nessun o ora guidiamo la classifica. Ma alla lunga prevarrò io grazie al mio zoccolo duro italiano


----------



## Fedeshi (21 Settembre 2015)

Sono riuscito a perdere nonostante giocassi in 11 contro 10,grazie marchetti!.


----------



## Superdinho80 (22 Settembre 2015)

Come faccio ad avere un punto se ho vinto la prima?


----------



## Fedeshi (22 Settembre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> Come faccio ad avere un punto se ho vinto la prima?



E' presto detto,c'era un errore nelle opzioni di calcolo,che faceva entrare i giocatori nell'ordine messo in panchina e non in ordine al ruolo,quindi ti sei ritrovato con 4 difensori e questo a fatto impazzire il calcolo del modificatore di difesa che ti ha dato tre punti invece che 1.


----------



## Superdinho80 (22 Settembre 2015)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> E' presto detto,c'era un errore nelle opzioni di calcolo,che faceva entrare i giocatori nell'ordine messo in panchina e non in ordine al ruolo,quindi ti sei ritrovato con 4 difensori e questo a fatto impazzire il calcolo del modificatore di difesa che ti ha dato tre punti invece che 1.



era spettacolare quel calcolo


----------



## Fedeshi (26 Settembre 2015)

Ricordatevi che oggi c'e' anche la coppa.


----------



## davoreb (26 Settembre 2015)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Ricordatevi che oggi c'e' anche la coppa.



dove si vede la coppa? come funziona?


----------



## Fedeshi (27 Settembre 2015)

davoreb ha scritto:


> dove si vede la coppa? come funziona?



Gironi,basta mettere nel menu accanto alla figura dell'avatar Champion's league invece di CAMPIONATO.


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Settembre 2015)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Gironi,basta mettere nel menu accanto alla figura dell'avatar Champion's league invece di CAMPIONATO.



grandioso, sono un disastro sia per la champions che per il campionato


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Settembre 2015)

una domanda..non si possono mettere due formazioni diverse, tipo una in coppa e una in campionato?


----------



## Fedeshi (27 Settembre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> una domanda..non si possono mettere due formazioni diverse, tipo una in coppa e una in campionato?



Certo che sì.


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Settembre 2015)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Certo che sì.



ha saperlo prima..vabbe sarà per la prossima


----------



## Fedeshi (29 Settembre 2015)

Il calcolo della coppa,lo faccio domani;stavolta per chi non ha messo la formazione,metto quella del campionato,ma solo per stavolta eh!.


----------



## MrPeppez (29 Settembre 2015)

Vetta  mi sento la Fiorentina


----------



## Superdinho80 (29 Settembre 2015)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Vetta  mi sento la Fiorentina



allora ccrollerai presto


----------



## Fedeshi (30 Settembre 2015)

Fatto;ho calcolato anche la giornata di Coppa.


----------



## Fedeshi (3 Ottobre 2015)

Il mio avversario a sto giro manco si é degnato di fare la formazione e va in giro con Dzeko e Saponara titolari . [MENTION=1425]Louis Gara[/MENTION],se ci sei batti un colpo!.


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Ottobre 2015)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Il mio avversario a sto giro manco si é degnato di fare la formazione e va in giro con Dzeko e Saponara titolari .



però che palle..se si vuole partecipare poi si deve partecipare sul serio, non che metto la formazione all prima e poi me ne frego..


----------



## Fedeshi (3 Ottobre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> però che palle..se si vuole partecipare poi si deve partecipare sul serio, non che metto la formazione all prima e poi me ne frego..


Sono abbastanza sicuro che trattandosi di Louis Gara,Moderatore e quindi per definizione persona seria,se la sia semplicemente dimenticata,il che rende la situazione ancor piú ridanciana .


----------



## Louis Gara (3 Ottobre 2015)

Si perdonatemi, completamente dimenticata


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Ottobre 2015)

Vabbe se capita una volta non fa nulla, succede anche a me..Il problema è quando la metà dei partecipanti non mette più la formazione, a quel punto sembra che non ci sia più competizione..


----------



## Fedeshi (4 Ottobre 2015)

Gol di Perotti e Perisic,ci portiamo avanti,dati Higuain e Bacca.


----------



## Fedeshi (5 Ottobre 2015)

AVVISO: In questo momento non riesco ad accedere alla lega per calcolare la giornata dato che non sono a casa e che la password del mio account e memorizzata nel computer (di casa appunto),cercherò di calcolarla stasera o al massimo domani mattina.MI SCUSO,moltissimo per il disagio.


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Ottobre 2015)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> AVVISO: In questo momento non riesco ad accedere alla lega per calcolare la giornata dato che non sono a casa e che la password del mio account e memorizzata nel computer (di casa appunto),cercherò di calcolarla stasera o al massimo domani mattina.MI SCUSO,moltissimo per il disagio.



tranquillo..tanto c'è pure la sosta sta settimana, fai con comodo


----------



## Louis Gara (5 Ottobre 2015)

Tranquillo, puoi anche non calcolare...


----------



## Fedeshi (5 Ottobre 2015)

Campionato e Champion's League,calcolate!.


----------



## MrPeppez (6 Ottobre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> allora ccrollerai presto


----------



## Fedeshi (7 Ottobre 2015)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


>



Sono a 9 punti a -3 dalla prima senza avere Dzeko,Bacca,Higuain,Dybala,Icardi,non c'è male direi.


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Ottobre 2015)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Sono a 9 punti a -3 dalla prima senza avere Dzeko,Bacca,Higuain,Dybala,Icardi,non c'è male direi.



sto facendo schifo in tutte le competizioni, secondo me è colpa dell'allenatore, i giocatori che ho preso sono tutti convocati in nazionale


----------



## MrPeppez (19 Ottobre 2015)

5-3


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (19 Ottobre 2015)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> 5-3



Alla prossima big match


----------



## Willy Wonka (19 Ottobre 2015)

evvai si torna alla vittoria


----------



## Louis Gara (19 Ottobre 2015)

Ero convinto di aver messo la formazione...
Comunque l'utente Fabriman è bannato, che facciamo lo lasciamo nella competizione?


----------



## Fedeshi (19 Ottobre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ero convinto di aver messo la formazione...
> Comunque l'utente Fabriman è bannato, che facciamo lo lasciamo nella competizione?



Come mai è bannato?


----------



## mèuris (19 Ottobre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ero convinto di aver messo la formazione...
> Comunque l'utente Fabriman è bannato, che facciamo lo lasciamo nella competizione?



Io lo lascerei tranquillamente, poi mi va bene tutto tra l'altro, da lui ho preso una leggera scoppola in coppa (1-4)


----------



## Willy Wonka (24 Ottobre 2015)

Ragazzi vi ricordo che la prima partita di oggi è alle 15!


----------



## Fedeshi (24 Ottobre 2015)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ragazzi vi ricordo che la prima partita di oggi è alle 15!



Porca Zozza!


----------



## Willy Wonka (26 Ottobre 2015)

Vi ricordo che questa settimana c'è il turno infrasettimanale, prima partita martedì ore 20.45.


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Ottobre 2015)

cioè raga non è possibile metto alex sandro Honda Hernanes taider marcos alonso Santon tutti giocatori che alla vigilia giocavano titolari e non mi gioca nessuno, nemmeno entrano dalla panchina e sono costretto a giocare in nove, in più metto ore diego lopez titolare e gioca donnarumma, assurdo, un roba del genere e clamorosa, posso capire che non me ne gioca uno ma non otto giocatori tutti assieme, ma cosa è una congiura???


----------



## Fedeshi (26 Ottobre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> cioè raga non è possibile metto alex sandro Honda Hernanes taider marcos alonso Santon tutti giocatori che alla vigilia giocavano titolari e non mi gioca nessuno, nemmeno entrano dalla panchina e sono costretto a giocare in nove, in più metto ore diego lopez titolare e gioca donnarumma, assurdo, un roba del genere e clamorosa, posso capire che non me ne gioca uno ma non otto giocatori tutti assieme, ma cosa è una congiura???



Alla faccia della sfiga! Per la legge dei grandi numeri,alla prossima giornata fai minimo 81.


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Ottobre 2015)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Alla faccia della sfiga! Per la legge dei grandi numeri,alla prossima giornata fai minimo 81.



ne dubito visto il mio livello di sfiga altissimo, ma vedremo..


----------



## Willy Wonka (3 Novembre 2015)

non vorrei darmi da solo la zappa sui piedi ma in teoria in una delle più brutte partite che la storia del fantacalcio ricordi aggancio in vetta la capolista grazie a bacca <3


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Novembre 2015)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> non vorrei darmi da solo la zappa sui piedi ma in teoria in una delle più brutte partite che la storia del fantacalcio ricordi aggancio in vetta la capolista grazie a bacca <3



era giusto il pareggio, in questo momento ho una sfiga clamorosa, nelle prime due partite avevo fatto 4 punti e poi tutte sconfitte, e il bello è che se vai a guardare la rosa è tutt'altro che scarsa, l'unico errore che ho fatto credo di averlo fatto in avanti dove ho preso luiz adriano anzichè bacca e dove ha preso duvan zapata che stava facendo benissimo e si è spaccato


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Novembre 2015)

p.s. parlavo della champions


----------



## Fedeshi (3 Novembre 2015)

I calcoli li faccio domani,dato che sono fuori casa oggi,scusate.


----------



## MrPeppez (3 Novembre 2015)

Altra vittoria


----------



## Willy Wonka (3 Novembre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> p.s. parlavo della champions



ammazza che cimitero lì in attacco che hai avuto  sono stato molto fortunato


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Novembre 2015)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> ammazza che cimitero lì in attacco che hai avuto  sono stato molto fortunato



non riesco più manco a fare un punto, è incredibile, manco uno 0-0, quando faccio 3 gol ne prendo 4, non c'è speranza


----------



## Isao (4 Novembre 2015)

Leggendo la classifica vedo che il mio Henna è stato penalizzato dai goal subiti. Infatti è la squadra migliore come punteggio.


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Novembre 2015)

fare 65.5 e perdere 0-1 è entusiasmante


----------



## Fedeshi (7 Novembre 2015)

Mia Formazione (il giorno in cui decideró di imparare la password della lega quando sono fuori sarà sempre troppo tardi: 
3-4-3
Berisha
Zukanovic
Lazaar
Acerbi
Saponara 
Felipe Anderson
Candreva
Pogba
Defrel
Gilardino
Destro
Panchina: 
Marchetti
Basta
Souprayen
Perisic
Perotti
Vazquez
Lasagna.


----------



## Willy Wonka (10 Novembre 2015)

una sosta al comando


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Novembre 2015)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> una sosta al comando



4 punti nelle prime 3 giornate e 0 in tutte le successive, bisogna essere veramente bravi, sfido chiunque a fare di peggio


----------



## Isao (24 Novembre 2015)

Salutate la capolista


----------



## Superdinho80 (24 Novembre 2015)

prendere 7 gol in una partita, mi capita anche questo


----------



## MrPeppez (26 Novembre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> prendere 7 gol in una partita, mi capita anche questo



Mi dispiace


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Novembre 2015)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Mi dispiace



tranquillo, mi disperavo di più se perdevo 1-0 o 4-3 come succede di solito, cosi alla fine l'ho presa bene


----------



## MrPeppez (1 Dicembre 2015)

Sempre in vetta


----------



## Superdinho80 (15 Dicembre 2015)

una buona volta che faccio 4 gol e la pareggio pure 4-4, non c'è destino..


----------



## Fedeshi (15 Dicembre 2015)

[MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION],potresti perdere qualche volta eh.


----------



## MrPeppez (15 Dicembre 2015)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION],potresti perdere qualche volta eh.



Gufi


----------



## Isao (16 Dicembre 2015)

Chi è Willy Wonka? Ci giochiamo la prima finale di Champions di Milan World


----------



## Willy Wonka (16 Dicembre 2015)

Isao ha scritto:


> Chi è Willy Wonka? Ci giochiamo la prima finale di Champions di Milan World



non vedo l'ora  ce la giochiamo alla prossima?


----------



## Isao (16 Dicembre 2015)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> non vedo l'ora  ce la giochiamo alla prossima?



Se non sbaglio sì. Sarà durissima xD


----------



## Willy Wonka (16 Dicembre 2015)

Isao ha scritto:


> Se non sbaglio sì. Sarà durissima xD



che vinca il migliore  per me è già un successo essere arrivato in finale


----------



## Isao (16 Dicembre 2015)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> che vinca il migliore  per me è già un successo essere arrivato in finale



Solita frase di circostanza xD


----------



## Fedeshi (16 Dicembre 2015)

Avete già in mette gli acquisti che farete a Gennaio?


----------



## Superdinho80 (16 Dicembre 2015)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Avete già in mette gli acquisti che farete a Gennaio?



no ma devo cambiare mezza rosa


----------



## Willy Wonka (17 Dicembre 2015)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Avete già in mette gli acquisti che farete a Gennaio?



qualcuno sì ma non li svelo qui per ora  le date della finestra di mercato quali sono? Mi chiedevo anche se non sarebbe il caso di inserire una coppa italia da dopo il mercato a fine stagione, così ci sono stimoli anche per chi sarà tagliato fuori in campionato.


----------



## Fedeshi (17 Dicembre 2015)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> qualcuno sì ma non li svelo qui per ora  le date della finestra di mercato quali sono? Mi chiedevo anche se non sarebbe il caso di inserire una coppa italia da dopo il mercato a fine stagione, così ci sono stimoli anche per chi sarà tagliato fuori in campionato.



Fare una seconda coppa,per me va bene.Per quanto riguarda la finestra di mercato,questa durerà una settimana a partire dalla chiusura del mercato Invernale.


----------



## Superdinho80 (17 Dicembre 2015)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> qualcuno sì ma non li svelo qui per ora  le date della finestra di mercato quali sono? Mi chiedevo anche se non sarebbe il caso di inserire una coppa italia da dopo il mercato a fine stagione, così ci sono stimoli anche per chi sarà tagliato fuori in campionato.



io ho grandi stimoli per il campionato, devo evitare l'ultimo posto


----------



## MrPeppez (21 Dicembre 2015)

Quando possiamo fare i cambi?

Ci saranno fantamln aggiuntivi?


----------



## Willy Wonka (21 Dicembre 2015)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Quando possiamo fare i cambi?
> 
> Ci saranno fantamln aggiuntivi?



Fedeshi mi ha risposto alla pagina precedente, avremo una settimana di tempo quando finisce il calciomercato invernale, per i mln aggiuntivi non so ma penso proprio di sì. Colgo l'occasione per fare i miei personali complimenti ad Isao per la vittoria in Champions, mi hai letteralmente asfaltato! Peccato per alcune mie scelte sbagliate di formazione ma contro questo Higuain non si può fare poi molto. Ora testa al campionato.


----------



## Fedeshi (21 Dicembre 2015)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Quando possiamo fare i cambi?
> Ci saranno fantamln aggiuntivi?


No,non ci saranno fantamilioni aggiuntivi,altrimenti avremmo le squadre tutte uguali.


----------



## Isao (21 Dicembre 2015)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Fedeshi mi ha risposto alla pagina precedente, avremo una settimana di tempo quando finisce il calciomercato invernale, per i mln aggiuntivi non so ma penso proprio di sì. Colgo l'occasione per fare i miei personali complimenti ad Isao per la vittoria in Champions, mi hai letteralmente asfaltato! Peccato per alcune mie scelte sbagliate di formazione ma contro questo Higuain non si può fare poi molto. Ora testa al campionato.



Grazie 

Dedico questa Champions al mio caro vecchio diavolo. Che possa seguire le mie orme


----------



## MrPeppez (21 Dicembre 2015)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> No,non ci saranno fantamilioni aggiuntivi,altrimenti avremmo le squadre tutte uguali.



Grazie a tutti per la risposta


----------



## Willy Wonka (1 Gennaio 2016)

Auguri a tutti!


----------



## MrPeppez (2 Gennaio 2016)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Auguri a tutti!



Grazieee!

Auguri a tutti!!


----------



## Fedeshi (9 Gennaio 2016)

Solo io non sapevo che il Carpi giocava alle 3?


----------



## Superdinho80 (9 Gennaio 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Solo io non sapevo che il Carpi giocava alle 3?



io l ho scoperto ieri notte


----------



## Fedeshi (11 Gennaio 2016)

Boh,che dire,campionato combattutissimo con quattro squadre tutte li.Non vedo l'ora che inizi il calciomercato perché urge fare cambiamenti in rosa.


----------



## Willy Wonka (11 Gennaio 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Solo io non sapevo che il Carpi giocava alle 3?



avviso tutti che per l'intero girone di ritorno ci sarà una partita il sabato alle 15.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (11 Gennaio 2016)

Piccolo OT: nella mia lega tra amici ho scambiato Icardi + Di Natale (ex miei) per Bacca + Belotti (avevo già Maxi Lopez in rosa e son sempre in ballottaggio). Secondo voi ho fatto male?


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Gennaio 2016)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Piccolo OT: nella mia lega tra amici ho scambiato Icardi + Di Natale (ex miei) per Bacca + Belotti (avevo già Maxi Lopez in rosa e son sempre in ballottaggio). Secondo voi ho fatto male?



io non avrei dato via icardi per bacca, Belotti poi non mi convince ma di natale hai fatto bene a darlo via ora che è tornato pure duvan


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (11 Gennaio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> io non avrei dato via icardi per bacca, Belotti poi non mi convince ma di natale hai fatto bene a darlo via ora che è tornato pure duvan



Lo so potenzialmente meglio Icardi, per ora sono a 8 gol a testa, solo mi stava sul kuko esultare ai gol dell'inter


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Gennaio 2016)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Lo so potenzialmente meglio Icardi, per ora sono a 8 gol a testa, solo mi stava sul kuko esultare ai gol dell'inter



ti capisco ma adesso lo sai com'è, ti dispiacerai ancora di più quando fa gol icardi, almeno prima avevi lo consolazione di averlo al Fanta


----------



## MrPeppez (11 Gennaio 2016)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Piccolo OT: nella mia lega tra amici ho scambiato Icardi + Di Natale (ex miei) per Bacca + Belotti (avevo già Maxi Lopez in rosa e son sempre in ballottaggio). Secondo voi ho fatto male?



Io forse avrei tenuto Icardi ma non è un brutto scambio 

Io invece coi miei amici ho scambiato Salah + Hamsik e ho preso Cataldi + Kalinic 

Sono primo e ho più soldi di tutti per prendere un buon centrocampista


----------



## Fedeshi (12 Gennaio 2016)

Allora ragazzi,volete che organizzi un'altra coppa? Se arriviamo a metá piú uno si fà.


----------



## Superdinho80 (12 Gennaio 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Allora ragazzi,volete che organizzi un'altra coppa? Se arriviamo a metá piú uno si fà.



va benissimo


----------



## mèuris (12 Gennaio 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Allora ragazzi,volete che organizzi un'altra coppa? Se arriviamo a metá piú uno si fà.



Io ci sto!


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (19 Gennaio 2016)

Riapro l'angolo del consiglio: dareste via Berardi per Mandzukic?


----------



## MrPeppez (19 Gennaio 2016)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Riapro l'angolo del consiglio: dareste via Berardi per Mandzukic?



Io si


----------



## Fedeshi (19 Gennaio 2016)

Manco io so come ho fatto ha fare tutti questi punti andando in giro senza Higuain.


----------



## Superdinho80 (19 Gennaio 2016)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Riapro l'angolo del consiglio: dareste via Berardi per Mandzukic?



si


----------



## Fedeshi (25 Gennaio 2016)

Anche questa settimana Higuain mi ricorda che devo auto-fustigarmi per non averlo preso al fantacalcio se non avevo quella botta di sedere con Berisha avrei perso.


----------



## Willy Wonka (26 Gennaio 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Anche questa settimana Higuain mi ricorda che devo auto-fustigarmi per non averlo preso al fantacalcio se non avevo quella botta di sedere con Berisha avrei perso.



Dai, ancora una settimana, poi finalmente potremmo giocare tutti alla pari.


----------



## Fedeshi (26 Gennaio 2016)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Dai, ancora una settimana, poi finalmente potremmo giocare tutti alla pari.



Higuain costa 44 crediti,se segna la prossima settimana sale a 45,mi sa che dovrò cedere qualcuno di big per prenderlo.


----------



## Willy Wonka (30 Gennaio 2016)

Come ci organizziamo per il mercato di riparazione? La sessione del calciomercato chiude lunedì sera, ma già martedì si gioca perchè c'è l'anticipo dell'infrasettimanale.  maledetti


----------



## Fedeshi (31 Gennaio 2016)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come ci organizziamo per il mercato di riparazione? La sessione del calciomercato chiude lunedì sera, ma già martedì si gioca perchè c'è l'anticipo dell'infrasettimanale.  maledetti



Aprirà domani fino a sabato prima dell'inizio del Campionato.


----------



## Fedeshi (31 Gennaio 2016)

1) @Isao
2) @Interista Diventi Pazzo
3) @MrPeppez
4) @Willy Wonka
5) @mèuris
6) @davoreb
7) @Louis Gara
8) @Superdinho80 
9) @Fedeshi
@Fabriman94

*DOMANI 1/01/2016 INIZIA IL MERCATO DI RIPARAZIONE.*
Apriro la sessione non appena fantagazzetta aggiornerà le quotazioni
*FINIRA' IL 6 FEBBRAIO ALLE 17.30 POCO PRIMA DELL'INIZIO DELLA GIORNATA DI CAMPIONATO.*

Non ci saranno crediti aggiuntivi,inoltre durante lo svolgimento del turno infrasettimanale non potrete fare acquisiti ma dovrete aspettare che la giornata di campionato finisca in modo che le quotazioni vengano aggiornate.
PER SEMPLICITA',ECCO IL CALENDARIO:

*1/01/2016:* *APERTO*
*2/02/2016:* *APERTO FINO ALLE 20.00*
*3/02/2016:* *CHIUSO*
*4/02/2016:* *APERTO*
*5/02/2016:* *APERTO*
*6/02/2016:* *APERTO FINO ALLE 17.30

*Per qualsiasi dubbio,domanda,proteste,suggerimenti,richieste,chiedete pure cosi possimo discuterne tutti insieme.


----------



## Willy Wonka (31 Gennaio 2016)

ci sono.


----------



## Fedeshi (31 Gennaio 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> 1) @Isao
> 2) @Interista Diventi Pazzo
> 3) @MrPeppez
> 4) @Willy Wonka
> ...



Aggiungo inoltre che le rose per tutta la settimana saranno invisibili,in modo tale che nessuno sappia chi compra chi.


----------



## Fedeshi (31 Gennaio 2016)

Allora,siamo tutti d'accordo? @Isao @Interista Diventi Pazzo @Willy Wonka @mèuris @davoreb @Louis Gara @Superdinho80 @Fabriman94 
Oppure preferite che lo faccia partire dopo il turno infrasettimanale? (i fanta-allenatori nonostante le rose invisibili potranno vedere i giocatori che avete acquistato prima del turno infrasettimanale,andando a vedere le formazioni,quelle purtroppo sono visibili a tutti una volta che la giornata di Serie A comincia). @MrPeppez


----------



## Willy Wonka (1 Febbraio 2016)

per me va benissimo, aspettiamo gli altri e vediamo che dicono!


----------



## Fedeshi (1 Febbraio 2016)

[MENTION=134]Isao[/MENTION] [MENTION=1388]Interista Diventi Pazzo[/MENTION] [MENTION=2074]mèuris[/MENTION] [MENTION=1245]davoreb[/MENTION] [MENTION=1425]Louis Gara[/MENTION] [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] [MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION] Rispondete anche voi però,voglio avere il consenso quasi unanime.


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Febbraio 2016)

ok


----------



## davoreb (1 Febbraio 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> [MENTION=134]Isao[/MENTION] [MENTION=1388]Interista Diventi Pazzo[/MENTION] [MENTION=2074]mèuris[/MENTION] [MENTION=1245]davoreb[/MENTION] [MENTION=1425]Louis Gara[/MENTION] [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] [MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION] Rispondete anche voi però,voglio avere il consenso quasi unanime.



per me va bene


----------



## Fedeshi (1 Febbraio 2016)

Grazie.Rimangono [MENTION=2074]mèuris[/MENTION] [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] [MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION] [MENTION=134]Isao[/MENTION] [MENTION=1388]Interista Diventi Pazzo[/MENTION].


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Febbraio 2016)

Va bene anche per me


----------



## Fedeshi (1 Febbraio 2016)

Immagino che tutti vi terrete Dzeko.


----------



## mèuris (1 Febbraio 2016)

Va benissimo anche per me


----------



## Fedeshi (1 Febbraio 2016)

Ottimo,dobbiamo aspettare che Fantagazzetta aggiorni le quotazioni sperando si sbrighino il prima possibile.


----------



## Fedeshi (1 Febbraio 2016)

[MENTION=134]Isao[/MENTION] [MENTION=1388]Interista Diventi Pazzo[/MENTION] [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] [MENTION=2177]Willy Wonka[/MENTION] [MENTION=2074]mèuris[/MENTION] [MENTION=1245]davoreb[/MENTION] [MENTION=1425]Louis Gara[/MENTION] [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] [MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION],Ragazzi:
*IL MERCATO E' APERTO!*


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Febbraio 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> [MENTION=134]Isao[/MENTION] [MENTION=1388]Interista Diventi Pazzo[/MENTION] [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] [MENTION=2177]Willy Wonka[/MENTION] [MENTION=2074]mèuris[/MENTION] [MENTION=1245]davoreb[/MENTION] [MENTION=1425]Louis Gara[/MENTION] [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] [MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION],Ragazzi:
> *IL MERCATO E' APERTO!*



si possono fare tutti i colpi che si vogliono, si può cambiare anche l intera squadra??


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (1 Febbraio 2016)

Ok, stasera faccio qualche aggiustamento


----------



## Fedeshi (1 Febbraio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> si possono fare tutti i colpi che si vogliono, si può cambiare anche l intera squadra??


Certo,nessun limite al numero di operazioni.

VI CONVIENE DOMANI QUANDO METTETE LA FORMAZIONE,DI SEGNARE LA SPUNTA "INVISIBILE".


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Febbraio 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Certo,nessun limite al numero di operazioni.
> 
> VI CONVIENE DOMANI QUANDO METTETE LA FORMAZIONE,DI SEGNARE LA SPUNTA "INVISIBILE".



di preciso come si fa a metterla invisibile?


----------



## Fedeshi (1 Febbraio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> di preciso come si fa a metterla invisibile?



Quando metti la formazione dovresti trovare sotto la casella "modalità invisibile" o qualcosa del genere.


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Febbraio 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Quando metti la formazione dovresti trovare sotto la casella "modalità invisibile" o qualcosa del genere.



risolto, l'ho trovata dopo un secolo, stava sotto il campo e come un asino ero andato a cercare tra le impostazioni..


----------



## Isao (2 Febbraio 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> [MENTION=134]Isao[/MENTION] [MENTION=1388]Interista Diventi Pazzo[/MENTION] [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] [MENTION=2177]Willy Wonka[/MENTION] [MENTION=2074]mèuris[/MENTION] [MENTION=1245]davoreb[/MENTION] [MENTION=1425]Louis Gara[/MENTION] [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] [MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION],Ragazzi:
> *IL MERCATO E' APERTO!*



Fino a quando sarà aperto?


----------



## Fedeshi (2 Febbraio 2016)

Isao ha scritto:


> Fino a quando sarà aperto?


DOMANI 1/01/2016 INIZIA IL MERCATO DI RIPARAZIONE.
Apriro la sessione non appena fantagazzetta aggiornerà le quotazioni
FINIRA' IL 6 FEBBRAIO ALLE 17.30 POCO PRIMA DELL'INIZIO DELLA GIORNATA DI CAMPIONATO.

Non ci saranno crediti aggiuntivi,inoltre durante lo svolgimento del turno infrasettimanale non potrete fare acquisiti ma dovrete aspettare che la giornata di campionato finisca in modo che le quotazioni vengano aggiornate.
PER SEMPLICITA',ECCO IL CALENDARIO:

1/01/2016: APERTO
2/02/2016: APERTO FINO ALLE 20.00
3/02/2016: CHIUSO
4/02/2016: APERTO
5/02/2016: APERTO
6/02/2016: APERTO FINO ALLE 17.30


----------



## Fedeshi (4 Febbraio 2016)

Saponara perché?


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Febbraio 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Saponara perché?



fede ma la mettiamo una coppa?? che seno da ultimo in classifica mi deprimo..


----------



## Fedeshi (4 Febbraio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> fede ma la mettiamo una coppa?? che seno da ultimo in classifica mi deprimo..



Sono d'accordo,vedo che tu e [MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION] manco avete messo la formazione questa settimana,mi sembra giusto che anche chi sta nelle zone basse della classifica abbia un incipit per giocare.


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Febbraio 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo,vedo che tu e [MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION] manco avete messo la formazione questa settimana,mi sembra giusto che anche chi sta nelle zone basse della classifica abbia un incipit per giocare.



io l ho messa e ho pure fatto mercato..Fabriman e italmilan che era il mio avversario non hanno fatto formazione


----------



## Fedeshi (4 Febbraio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> io l ho messa e ho pure fatto mercato..Fabriman e italmilan che era il mio avversario non hanno fatto formazione



Errore mio allora,sorry^^.


----------



## Willy Wonka (11 Febbraio 2016)

ricordatevi la formazione entro stasera


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Febbraio 2016)

Sono ultimo in classifica e mi sono preso mezza Juve, voglio vederla proprio stasera, vediamo cosa saranno capaci di fare con me come ostacolo


----------



## Superdinho80 (15 Febbraio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> Sono ultimo in classifica e mi sono preso mezza Juve, voglio vederla proprio stasera, vediamo cosa saranno capaci di fare con me come ostacolo



ovviamente segna zaza mentre io avevo Alex Sandro pogba morata e dybala...okkei


----------



## kollaps (15 Febbraio 2016)

Vi chiedo un parere...ha senso puntare ancora su Quagliarella o è meglio venderlo??


----------



## Superdinho80 (16 Febbraio 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Vi chiedo un parere...ha senso puntare ancora su Quagliarella o è meglio venderlo??



vendere, la Samp è un casino


----------



## Willy Wonka (16 Febbraio 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Vi chiedo un parere...ha senso puntare ancora su Quagliarella o è meglio venderlo??



meglio venderlo, troppa concorrenza e pure lui ha perso un po' lo smalto mi pare.


----------



## Willy Wonka (16 Febbraio 2016)

che culo ho vinto per 0.5


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (16 Febbraio 2016)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> che culo ho vinto per 0.5


----------



## kollaps (14 Marzo 2016)

Contando che starà fuori 4/5 settimane per infortunio, vendereste Destro?
E se sì, tra Vazquez/Sansone/Zarate su chi puntereste?


----------



## Superdinho80 (14 Marzo 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Contando che starà fuori 4/5 settimane per infortunio, vendereste Destro?
> E se sì, tra Vazquez/Sansone/Zarate su chi puntereste?



su vazquez, ho visto meglio il Palermo con novellino e poi tira i rigori, ti garantisce più gol degli altri due, Sansone ha sempre un rendimento alto ma segna una volta ogni 4 e Zarate è una riserva


----------



## Superdinho80 (12 Aprile 2016)

[MENTION=1400]Fedeshi[/MENTION] perchè nella mia partita l'avversario ha fatto cinque sostituzioni..cioè ho vinto lo stesso ma era per chiarezza, non è che si è sgarrato qualcosa nelle impostazioni??


----------



## Fedeshi (12 Aprile 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> @Fedeshi perchè nella mia partita l'avversario ha fatto cinque sostituzioni..cioè ho vinto lo stesso ma era per chiarezza, non è che si è sgarrato qualcosa nelle impostazioni??



No,semplicemente non ci sono limiti nel numero di sostituzioni.


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Aprile 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> No,semplicemente non ci sono limiti nel numero di sostituzioni.



da quando?


----------



## Fedeshi (13 Aprile 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> da quando?



Da inizio campionato.


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Aprile 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Da inizio campionato.



non ci avevo mai fatto caso


----------



## Fedeshi (22 Aprile 2016)

Meno male che [MENTION=134]Isao[/MENTION] si è dimenticato di mettere la formazione.


----------



## Isao (23 Aprile 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Meno male che [MENTION=134]Isao[/MENTION] si è dimenticato di mettere la formazione.



In realtà l'ho messa ma ero in emergenza :/ 2 soli attaccanti e uno dei due era Berardi che ha preso 1,5


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Aprile 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Meno male che [MENTION=134]Isao[/MENTION] si è dimenticato di mettere la formazione.




in realtà dobbiamo ammettere che giocava contro una squadra fenomenale eh, vero [MENTION=134]Isao[/MENTION]?


----------



## Fedeshi (26 Aprile 2016)

Ora vediamo di non fare cassate le ultime tre.


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Aprile 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Ora vediamo di non fare cassate le ultime tre.



si però che kulo clamoroso


----------



## Willy Wonka (26 Aprile 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> si però che kulo clamoroso



Hanno lo scontro diretto alla prossima, se la giocano lì. Bella anche la lotta al terzo posto, siamo in 3 a pari punti. Vinca il migliore!


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Aprile 2016)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Hanno lo scontro diretto alla prossima, se la giocano lì. Bella anche la lotta al terzo posto, siamo in 3 a pari punti. Vinca il migliore!



la scorsa giornata avevo battuto henna fc 5-2, diciamo che sta lotta scudetto la sto decidendo un po io eh, ieri ci stava il pari, bastava che hamsik mi prendesse 5.5 e pareggiavo , poi ho tenuto in panca duncan 8 e morata 
prometto che ti batterò [MENTION=1245]davoreb[/MENTION] all'ultima giornata


----------



## MrPeppez (26 Aprile 2016)

Che sfida


----------



## Fedeshi (26 Aprile 2016)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Hanno lo scontro diretto alla prossima*, se la giocano lì. Bella anche la lotta al terzo posto, siamo in 3 a pari punti. Vinca il migliore!



Non sapevo di avere lo scontro diretto alla prossima. Che vinca il migliore. @Isao


----------



## Fedeshi (3 Maggio 2016)

Devo aspettare che decidano a chi dare il gol dell'atalanta ma posso già dire che é stata una grande vittoria e che non é ancora finita perché manca un punto per essere matematicamente campioni.Vamos!


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Maggio 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Devo aspettare che decidano a chi dare il gol dell'atalanta ma posso già dire che é stata una grande vittoria e che non é ancora finita perché manca un punto per essere matematicamente campioni.Vamos!



2 punti direi, ma contano gli scontri diretti o la differenza gol?? se conta la differenza gol ti servirebbero 3 punti


----------



## Fedeshi (3 Maggio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> 2 punti direi, ma contano gli scontri diretti o la differenza gol?? se conta la differenza gol ti servirebbero 3 punti



Giusto,ero convinto di avere 68 punti.


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Maggio 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Giusto,ero convinto di avere 68 punti.



giocate entrambi contro fabriman, prima [MENTION=134]Isao[/MENTION] e poi tu all'ultima, [MENTION=2177]Willy Wonka[/MENTION] sulla carta potrebbe ancora giocarsi il secondo posto se ti batte alla prossima, comunque hai il campionato in mano, difficile non vincere contro fabriman


----------



## Fedeshi (3 Maggio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> giocate entrambi contro fabriman, prima [MENTION=134]Isao[/MENTION] e poi tu all'ultima, [MENTION=2177]Willy Wonka[/MENTION] sulla carta potrebbe ancora giocarsi il secondo posto se ti batte alla prossima, comunque hai il campionato in mano, difficile non vincere contro fabriman



Che rottura,sono contro [MENTION=2177]Willy Wonka[/MENTION] che questa settimana ha fatto 88 punti e gioco fuori casa pure!


----------



## Willy Wonka (3 Maggio 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Che rottura,sono contro [MENTION=2177]Willy Wonka[/MENTION] che questa settimana ha fatto 88 punti e gioco fuori casa pure!



 il mio grande rammarico è non aver puntato su higuain nella prima parte di stagione. però qualche soddisfazione me la son tolta anche io dai.


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Maggio 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Che rottura,sono contro [MENTION=2177]Willy Wonka[/MENTION] che questa settimana ha fatto 88 punti e gioco fuori casa pure!



tra un pareggio e una sconfitta contro willy non ti cambierebbe nulla praticamente, devi vincerne almeno una delle due rimanenti sempre se il tuo avversario fa punteggio pieno ovviamente


----------



## Fedeshi (7 Maggio 2016)

Ho fatto una pazzia,invece di mettere lo stesso tridente ho optato per un:Zaza-Dybala-Higuain.


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Maggio 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Ho fatto una pazzia,invece di mettere lo stesso tridente ho optato per un:Zaza-Dybala-Higuain.



ho messo anche io zaza e dybala nel mio tridente, vai tranquillo che segnano sicuro, io sono destinato a vincere questa giornata mi spiace per il povero [MENTION=1245]davoreb[/MENTION]


----------



## Fedeshi (8 Maggio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ho messo anche io zaza e dybala nel mio tridente, vai tranquillo che segnano sicuro, io sono destinato a vincere questa giornata mi spiace per il povero @davoreb



Peccato che il mio avversario ha Bacca ed io l'ho lasciato in panchina.


----------



## Superdinho80 (8 Maggio 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Peccato che il mio avversario ha Bacca ed io l'ho lasciato in panchina.



alla fine ha preso solo nove e mezzo nonostante il gol, tutto dipende dagli attaccanti della giuve


----------



## Fedeshi (9 Maggio 2016)

Ed alla fine perdo per colpa di Bacca e dell'inutile Zaza [MENTION=134]Isao[/MENTION] mettila la prossima settimana la formazione che sei ad -1 da me.


----------



## Willy Wonka (9 Maggio 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Ed alla fine perdo per colpa di Bacca e dell'inutile Zaza [MENTION=134]Isao[/MENTION] mettila la prossima settimana la formazione che sei ad -1 da me.



E dai che ho lasciato fuori sia Peres che Suso sennò finiva pure peggio  eheheh


----------



## MrPeppez (9 Maggio 2016)

4-5


----------



## Fedeshi (9 Maggio 2016)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> E dai che ho lasciato fuori sia Peres che Suso sennò finiva pure peggio  eheheh



Avessi messo Bacca probabimente la pareggiavamo.


----------



## davoreb (9 Maggio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ho messo anche io zaza e dybala nel mio tridente, vai tranquillo che segnano sicuro, io sono destinato a vincere questa giornata mi spiace per il povero [MENTION=1245]davoreb[/MENTION]



Dai ci hai creduto.... 

Comunque ad inizio campionato ho perso troppi punti con la difesa incompleta altrimenti me la giocavo anch'io per la vittoria, peccato.


----------



## Superdinho80 (9 Maggio 2016)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Dai ci hai creduto....
> 
> Comunque ad inizio campionato ho perso troppi punti con la difesa incompleta altrimenti me la giocavo anch'io per la vittoria, peccato.



dopo l'assist di Felipe Anderson per Candreva ho smesso, la sono cadute tutte le mie certezze, il mondo non ha avuto più senso


----------



## Fedeshi (14 Maggio 2016)

@Isao mi raccomando mettila sta formazione a sto giro,ed anche voi,vedete che si gioca alle 17.00.


----------



## Fedeshi (15 Maggio 2016)

Non dico nulla,non sento nulla,arrivederci,arrivederci.


----------



## Fedeshi (16 Maggio 2016)

CAMPEON! Campioni! e non poteva finire meglio questa stagione con il record di punti nell'ultima giornata:







Fino a Febbraio con un attacco formato da Gilardino,Defrel,Vazquez,Destro,Rebic,??? riuscendo a rimanere primo non so come,poi la strana debacle di Febbraio-Marzo quando per assurdo avevo Higuain-Dybala-Bacca ed infine la mini-remuntada che culmina con lo scontro diretto vinto contro Isao grazie al colpo Zaza .Le ultime due giornate ho avuto davvero timore della beffa ma è andato tutto per il meglio.Grazie a tutti per aver partecipato e sopratuttuto grazie a chi ha onorato il fantacalcio fino alla fine dimostrandosi persona seria.See ya!


----------



## Superdinho80 (16 Maggio 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> CAMPEON! Campioni! e non poteva finire meglio questa stagione con il record di punti nell'ultima giornata:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ho fatto schifo tutta la stagione ma questa è stata una giornata assurda, cioè partite che finiscono 5-5, 7-7, 8-1...alla fine ho solo sbagliato il girone di andata con le mie scelte scellerate, vi consiglio di dare un occhiata alla classifica dalla 23 alla 36, sono primo in classifica, viaggiavo con un media punti da scudetto, davvero un gran bel segmentino  (***.zo mi sento galliani)


----------



## MrPeppez (16 Maggio 2016)

7 - 7


----------



## Willy Wonka (18 Maggio 2016)

Complimenti a Fedeshi per la vittoria finale e grazie a chi ha partecipato fino alla fine.  ci risentiamo ad agosto


----------



## Fedeshi (19 Maggio 2016)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Complimenti a Fedeshi per la vittoria finale e grazie a chi ha partecipato fino alla fine.  ci risentiamo ad agosto



E se facessimo il fantaeuropeo?


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Giugno 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> E se facessimo il fantaeuropeo?



purtroppo non c'è il tempo, ma se trovassimo qualcuno che lo vuole fare sarei disposto anche a collaborare, fare tutto in 5 giorni è difficile comunque


----------



## Willy Wonka (29 Luglio 2016)

Tra un po' dovremo cominciare ad organizzarci, anche per vedere se continuare con le stesse modalità. Io comunque confermo in ogni caso la mia partecipazione.


----------



## Isao (8 Agosto 2016)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Tra un po' dovremo cominciare ad organizzarci, anche per vedere se continuare con le stesse modalità. Io comunque confermo in ogni caso la mia partecipazione.



Sarebbe bello fare qualcosa di diverso rispetto all'anno scorso. Tutti con gli stessi giocatori è tendenzialmente noioso.


----------



## davoreb (11 Agosto 2016)

Isao ha scritto:


> Sarebbe bello fare qualcosa di diverso rispetto all'anno scorso. Tutti con gli stessi giocatori è tendenzialmente noioso.



Sono d'accordo se si può sarebbe bello l'asta come due anni fà.


----------



## Willy Wonka (11 Agosto 2016)

Anche io sono per l'asta se si riesce ragazzi, cosí è più divertente.


----------



## MrPeppez (11 Agosto 2016)

Io ci sono


----------



## Tic (11 Agosto 2016)

ci sono anche io!


----------



## Symon (23 Agosto 2016)

Forse l'avevo già scritto, o forse no, boh non ricordo... Comunque vorrei partecipare anchio, e anchio sponsorizzo l'asta iniziale


----------



## Willy Wonka (29 Agosto 2016)

[MENTION=134]Isao[/MENTION] [MENTION=1388]Interista Diventi Pazzo[/MENTION]
@Mr.Peppez [MENTION=2074]mèuris[/MENTION] [MENTION=1245]davoreb[/MENTION] [MENTION=1425]Louis Gara[/MENTION] [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] [MENTION=1400]Fedeshi[/MENTION] [MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION] [MENTION=2209]Symon[/MENTION] [MENTION=1279]Tic[/MENTION]

Tra 3 giorni chiude il mercato poi avremmo tempo una decina di giorni per poter fare l'asta tra di noi. Idee su come farla? Io ho partecipato solo l'anno scorso quando abbiamo usato i calciatori in comune. C'è qualcuno che si vuole prendere l'incarico di fare il presidente di lega? Io purtroppo andrei molto male con i miei impegni non riuscirei a garantire sempre la presenza. [MENTION=1400]Fedeshi[/MENTION] te la senti di continuare tu?


----------



## mèuris (29 Agosto 2016)

Io, ragazzi, quest'anno non posso partecipare. Sono già impegnato con vari amici, per il fantacalcio, quindi passo. Buona fanta-annata a tutti!


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (29 Agosto 2016)

Se adottiamo una modalità senza calciatori in comune mi unisco volentieri! Posso pure occuparmi di creare la lega su fantagazzetta e caricare le rose...


----------



## Forza lotta vincerai (31 Agosto 2016)

Ragazzi, vorrei partecipare anch'io


----------



## admin (31 Agosto 2016)

Aprite un nuovo topic per la nuova stagione.


----------

